# Twin Face



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 30, 2019)

Here's another fresh fuzz. Double Fuzz Face. It has a pair of Ge 2SB77's in the '66 mode and a pair of Si ME4003's in the 69 mode. It's HEAVY!


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 30, 2019)

Another fine looking built ! 

Your cranking them out............I like those big knobs

Mike


----------



## griff10672 (Aug 30, 2019)

very nice ....


----------



## SteveScott (Aug 30, 2019)

Sweet looking build!  Are those sockets for the transistors? Where did you get them?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 30, 2019)

Try searching TO-18 socket at your supplier of choice, plenty of places have em...if not, eBay! 

Edit: Old germanium trannies are TO-1 and TO-5 as well. TO-18 would be more appropriate for metal can 2n2222 etc.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 30, 2019)

Terrific build. Love it.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 30, 2019)

Thanks everyone! And yes, I got those sockets from mouser.


----------



## K Pedals (Aug 31, 2019)

SteveScott said:


> Sweet looking build!  Are those sockets for the transistors? Where did you get them?


Here’s a link 
	

	







						917-93-103-41-005000 Mill-Max | Mouser
					

917-93-103-41-005000 Mill-Max IC & Component Sockets TO-5 3PIN datasheet, inventory, & pricing.




					www.mouser.com


----------



## griff10672 (Aug 31, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> Here’s a link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet .... I was wondering where those came from !


----------

